# Shipwreck Wood



## Mariner1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have been away from turning for almost 2 years due to work and family, but am now getting back into it. One of the AB's on the tug boat just gave me a big piece of shipwreck wood that washed up in Charlevoix Michigan. We don't have anyway to identify the wreck it is from as there are so many at the bottom of lake Michigan. Still I think it is pretty cool and darn nice of him to give it to me. His wife and him like to walk the shore line and look for stuff like this and he could easily have sold it to someone if he had wanted to. My lucky day.

Karl

OK I was going to attach a picture, but can't figure out how.


----------



## gratz (Dec 18, 2015)

Mariner1,

Living on the east coast, I've made a number of things using driftwood from cape cod beaches.  It's sometimes interesting to see what you end up with after 'peeling' off that outer layer of weathered material.

Happy turning!

Dave


----------



## Mariner1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking forward to turning some of the wood. Just have to get it home now when I go on vacation from the boat.


----------



## Crayman (Dec 18, 2015)

I also do a lot of pens and pendents using drift wood and drift wood cast in resins. You can get some great staining and patterns in the wood. People also have a connection to the beaches, which helps sell the item.


----------



## farmer (Jan 9, 2016)

Mariner1 said:


> Karl
> 
> OK I was going to attach a picture, but can't figure out how.




Photo bucket account, then copy and paste from Photobucket or flicker to here.


----------

